# Traffic Safety Campaign



## ~<(Abo0oD)>~ (16 فبراير 2011)

Dears,
Below 5 links for video clips captured by Saudi Aramco during Dhahran General Hospital, Essential Care Center visits. I hope we all learned from these true stories and stop the reckless driving.
I wish all to be safe.

5 مقاطع فيديو من ارامكو السعوديه خلال حملة السلامه المروريه ..​ 
حمانا الله جميعا من كل مكروه​ 

movie 1​


movie 2​


movie 3​


movie 4​


movie 5​


Thanks.​


----------



## sayed00 (19 فبراير 2011)

شيئ مخيف 

اخوانى لا يقتنع من يركب السيارة بخطورة عدم الالتزام الا بعد فوات الاوان - دعونا نتعظ


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fraidi (20 مارس 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## صاصا الغالي (4 أبريل 2011)

انا كنت موجود في احدي المولات اثنات حملت التوعيه الي قامت بيها شركه ارامكو 
بس ان لي تعليق اساسا فيه مناطق كتير في المملكه مفهاش نظام مروري صحيح 
في سوء في التخطيط المروري 
وكمان مفيش توعيه التوعيه قليله جدا 
مفيش فهم للسلامه المروريه 
لدي كثير من المجتمع


----------

